
TACIT: New open-source text analysis, crawling, and interpretation tool - alexleavitt
http://tacit.usc.edu
======
pboutros
Might just be me, but I'm stuck in a Catch-22 between being asked to read the
ToS before signing up, and being asked to sign up before reading the ToS.

------
anigbrowl
Cool, but badly in need of some case studies or examples. I'm moderately
familiar with this kind of thing down to the algorithmic level but I found
this site to be the opposite of user-friendly.

------
6stringmerc
Quite an interesting tool, and I look forward to pointing it in different
directions and throwing some scenarios at it in ways that might make for a
constructive article or essay.

------
ireflect
Very interesting but the site is light on details.

What are other open-source packages that do this kind of thing?

